# Parrots and Travelling



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Has anybody ever been overseas with their Parrot? Any advice on pets passports or where to get advice would be much appreciated.

Bosky bee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pet passport*

Hi

I think the passport scheme is for dogs, cats and rodents!

Have a look at the defra website - www.defra.gov.uk

Rapide561


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is of course possible the parrot will have language difficulties in some European countires and I suppose with Bird flu about, you may have some trouble with some countries but I do not know enough about it so I'll shut up.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Last time I was at Dover (May 29th) there were constant announcements on the electric board about not bringing in anything remotely connected with birds...Eggs, poultry, even feathers.

If those rules are still in force then you haven't got a hope of bringing it back into England. 

Unless of course it's a homing parrot in which case you can just release it in Calais.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Thanks All, I'll check the defra site.
Bosky bee


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have any trouble with Defra ,let the parrot do the talking, their on about the same wavelegnth


----------



## 106646 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Parrot abroad*

Hello wonder if you can help ........read your message asking about taking a parrot on holl's abroad and wondered if you had had any replies ?????? we want to go in January to france for three months and even my avain vet is scratchin her head ......look forward to your reply

Regards katieblondedizzy


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

I was going to take my Parrot Snowboarding this coming christmas in the motorhome but it seems he cant get a snowboard to fit his huge feet - gutted or what.

On a serious note I know you ARE allowed to take racing pigeons abroad and let them home home as they say, and loads of birds migrate - but I cant find out anything about taking my parrot abroad either.... 

Any news ???


----------

